# Favorite Scene In The Animal Crossing Movie?



## DuckyDanique (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello Everyone!
I just finished watching the Animal Crossing movie for like, the 5th time xD
And i was wondering what your guyses (<-- ?) favorite scene from the movie is!

Mine, personally, is the scene where Ai sees Yu's "real" face for the first time. (aaahh! So CUUTEE! :3)


----------



## selena98891 (Sep 7, 2012)

Mine is where yu and that other animal ( sorry forgot the name) but when they do the pitfall seeds lol


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 8, 2012)

I liked all of the scenes with Hopper, where he spends his whole time fishing.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 8, 2012)

When Ai said "Thats not exactly how this conversation was supposed to continue."


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 9, 2012)

The scene where they all listen to K.K. perform at the festival was so cool! I loved that they used his actual singing voice from the games, but still gave us lyrics!


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 9, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> The scene where they all listen to K.K. perform at the festival was so cool! I loved that they used his actual singing voice from the games, but still gave us lyrics!



They have a dub for a real singer on Youtube, I suggest you check it out.
"Waves, crashing down" = "Ohhh, nami ohh


----------



## DuckyDanique (Sep 9, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> They have a dub for a real singer on Youtube, I suggest you check it out.
> "Waves, crashing down" = "Ohhh, nami ohh



That's pretty cool. 
I should check that out!


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 9, 2012)

DuckyDanique said:


> That's pretty cool.
> I should check that out!



The female singer does a great job, I don't know why, but she just got all the lyrics, translated them, and dubbed it for us Americans


----------



## DuckyDanique (Sep 10, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> The female singer does a great job, I don't know why, but she just got all the lyrics, translated them, and dubbed it for us Americans



She does, her voice is so calming!


----------



## ectoTricycle (Sep 12, 2012)

When She Comes To Town.


----------



## JabuJabule (Sep 13, 2012)

I adore the past where Ai is in the Roost, thinking of Margie, and starts crying. It always brings tears to my eyes. And then right after, the part with Apollo and Whitney. :')


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Oct 8, 2012)

I have two main favourites. The first one has got to be when the christmas lights come on and she's running through the snow and it's all lit up  I just love that scene, Winter is my favourite season on animal crossing (besides maybe spring where there's all that blossom ) and it makes me feel ready for christmas and festive celebration  The second one is probably when KK Slider is performing and there's all those little market stalls out. 

I loved that movie, it was really well done. I found it hard to go back to wild world after having watched a town that was really damn pretty!


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

I loved the K.K. Slider scenes.


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 11, 2018)

I loved all the scenes with Whitney, such a cool wolf


----------

